# AT4:  Can /usr/portage be moved?

## pjp

Navigation: [Advanced Topics] [Table of Contents]

Q:  Can /usr/portage be moved?

A:  Yes, it can be moved.

See 1.b. Storing Files (from the Gentoo Handbook -> Working with Portage -> 1. Files and Directories)

Another description of these variables can be found in 4. Controlling Portage Behaviour -- 4.c. Directory Locations

See the thread moving portage folders [SOLVED] for additional information.

Keywords:  moving portage folders relocate portdir portage_tmpdir distdir pkgdir

----------

